# Digitrax PR3 jmri



## neil benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

I bought a digitrax super empire builder , and a PR3 to program my tsunami decoders . I set up jmri decoder pro and used the PR3 to program and read decoders which is great , but then i thought about using Withrottle with jmri to run the trains and realized i wasn't using my empire builder . My question is is it possible to run an entire layout with just JMRI and PR3 , if so why bother buying comand stations etc ??

Ps just got back into trains again been away for years still have to rebuild my layout


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

No. You are using the command station. The JMRI and PR3 are doing the job of a throttle. The JMRI "talks" to the command station through the PR3. then the command station supples Commands and power to the rails, 

The JMRI and PR3 just make programing fun instead a pain to set the CVs.


----------



## neil benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

Southern said:


> No. You are using the command station. The JMRI and PR3 are doing the job of a throttle. The JMRI "talks" to the command station through the PR3. then the command station supples Commands and power to the rails,
> 
> The JMRI and PR3 just make programing fun instead a pain to set the CVs.



Thats what I thought. So I unplugged the comand station ran trains on section of track using just JMRI PR3 and USB connection on pc.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Decoder Pro can send Loconet compatible signals so what you say is plausible in my mind.However,it means the train is powered with the PR3's current (wich is DCC) that,in many cases,isn't even strong enough to re-program sound decoders.

So yes,I think you could power one loco this way but in no way a layout with multiple trains running.The PR3 doesn't have the 5 or 8 amps. capacity command stations have.My theory...for what it's worthed.....


----------



## neil benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Decoder Pro can send Loconet compatible signals so what you say is plausible in my mind.However,it means the train is powered with the PR3's current (wich is DCC) that,in many cases,isn't even strong enough to re-program sound decoders.
> 
> So yes,I think you could power one loco this way but in no way a layout with multiple trains running.The PR3 doesn't have the 5 or 8 amps. capacity command stations have.My theory...for what it's worthed.....



Intersting. I was running two loco. One with my iPhone the other with jmri throttle. 
The PR3 uses a separate power suppy. 
At first I did have issues programing and reading cv to tsunami deciders. But I borrowed /stole my daughter laptop power supply and now issues . It's close to 18volts. 

I will experiment more. My main goal was to use my iPhone as a added throttle. So I can get my kids interested in running trains with me. 

Please anymore thoughts......


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't have a cell phone (don't need it) so won't experiment on this.I knew trains could be operated with a cell phone since a friend at the club demonstrated to me a while ago.But being able to do it without the command station...that one is new to me.

I'm aware of Decoder Pro's control feature through Loconet but have no intent of ever automating the layout so never tinkered with this function either.But I still believe that the command station's power is required to run a substantial layout.

I use Decoder Pro (Computer+PR3+PTB-100 booster) as a stand alone setup to program decoders and this works great.I can re-program almost any decoder easily this way.


----------



## neil benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

Brakeman Jake said:


> I don't have a cell phone (don't need it) so won't experiment on this.I knew trains could be operated with a cell phone since a friend at the club demonstrated to me a while ago.But being able to do it without the command station...that one is new to me.
> 
> I'm aware of Decoder Pro's control feature through Loconet but have no intent of ever automating the layout so never tinkered with this function either.But I still believe that the command station's power is required to run a substantial layout.
> 
> I use Decoder Pro (Computer+PR3+PTB-100 booster) as a stand alone setup to program decoders and this works great.I can re-program almost any decoder easily this way.


I think I kmow what I did. By accident I was using the program out put from PR3 to the track 
Then JMRI was sending the signals from withrottle out to track. My only guess.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I do not have my program track hooked to the PR3. It is hooked to the DCS prgram track outputs. Laptop --> USB --> PR3--> DCS200--> DPDT switch--> Program track--> train.


----------



## neil benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

Southern said:


> I do not have my program track hooked to the PR3. It is hooked to the DCS prgram track outputs. Laptop --> USB --> PR3--> DCS200--> DPDT switch--> Program track--> train.


When I tried it Like that JMRI wi throttle and pc throttle showed no power to track. 

I will try your hook up again from scratch.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

My PC / JMRI dose show power status.


----------



## Railroadjoe (Jul 11, 2013)

Be careful with a power Supply over 15 Volts.

Digitrax State for the PR3:
A 12-15V DC Power Supply - Digitrax recommends the PS14 (Power supply not needed for MS100 operation).

I call Digitrax about using a 17 to 19 Volt power supply for the PR3 and they really did not comment but gave me the impression that it could damage the PR3. I do not believe they will raise the power supply voltage spec on the PR3.

What do you think about tightening up the DCC specs so all DCC equipment will interface cleanly, like computer peripheral.


----------

